# Internet drops once every 60 mins on all wireless devices.



## windowlicker (Feb 25, 2016)

*Hello everyone. I'll try to keep this simple. Currently, whenever my IP lease expires (after 60 min), the internet drops on all devices for about 3 seconds. I lose connection on my PS4, laptop and PC. All of which are connected wirelessly through a wireless extender to my router. Sometimes the PS4 drops a couple seconds before the PC.

This problem has been ongoing since July 2015 when my ISP gave me a new modem and dualband router. I bought a brand new extender as well since my old one couldn't connect to the new router. I had faster internet speed but I noticed the internet would drop once an hour after a few weeks when I was online gaming. I didn't play much video games so the problem hasn't really bothered me. I spent one day back in October talking to my ISP provider and all he could do for me was deal with likely "interference issues" and tell me where to move the router and reset it for me over the phone. Anyways it's pissing me off so much and I've spent the last 3 evenings, when I can, trying to resolve this. Please HELP!

Ok, I don't feel the need to post my PC specs as the internet drops across all devices. I am running Windows 7 on a 5 year old gaming PC connected wirelessly via USB device.

Modem: Arris TM822G (Optimum)
Router: Sagemcom [email protected] 5260 CV (Optimum)
Extender: Linksys RE6500

- The problem occurs even when I am wirelessly connected directly to the router and not extender. My assumption is that it is NOT the extender.

I switched out the router with a brand new one the ISP provided me with last night. Problem still occurs. I will bring in the modem tomorrow and run tests tomorrow night.

Here is an ipconfig /all log:*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : THUNDERDOME
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-2B-8C-08-6E-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WNDA4100 N900 Wireless Dual Band USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-2B-8C-08-6E-84
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::809f:915d:fbab:993b%10(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.140(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 24, 2016 11:56:17 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 25, 2016 12:56:16 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 178531212
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-4A-45-22-A4-2B-8C-08-6E-84
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 50-E5-49-CF-DA-46
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{86528E1A-BE0F-4CC8-9CA2-A6BAD85C2577}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{32A77E74-3A86-4318-98F4-F089FF7724F8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

*Now after searching Google, I notice that a lot of people mention that the renew lease value might be set to 1 hour or 3600 seconds on the router. Unfortunately none of my router settings include such a feature. Nor was my ISP able to help in anyway with that. All the kind gentleman was able to do for me on Sunday was address interference issues or reset the modem. He was however able to tell me that he could not see a drop in the internet on his end. Then after further googling I ran "ipconfig /all" and saw that the lease renew time was the approximate time the internet would drop on both my ps4 and PC. This renew time is always one hour after lease obtained. 
- I have tried assigning IP addresses to my devices' MAC addresses through the router 
- I have not ran a TCP/IP repair
- I have exchanged the router
- I have done power cycles and resets on current setup 
- Problem happens whether I am connected to router directly or through the extender

What do I do next??

Like I said earlier, I will try to exchange the modem tomorrow. If that doesn't work, should I consider buying my own router?? I appreciate any and every response or link provided. Sorry if this became lengthy. Thank you for your time.

Regards, 
Tor*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

There is a DHCP menu item 
see page 15 (time) setting in this manual
http://d15yx0mnc9teae.cloudfront.ne...sup_SagemcomFast5260_UserGuide-1441041108.pdf
However , I cannot find details of what that allows you to change 
I would expect the lease time , if available, to be in that section

Whats the options under the DHCP menu item heading


----------



## windowlicker (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! My router menu (when accessed in browser 192.168.1.1) does not look anything like that. The browser brings me to my ISP page and GUI that provides its own menus and submenus for the router. I will be home later tonight and will find what is under DHCP menu and post here. I have a new modem in my car that I will connect tonight as well.

Also, the initial router they gave me was a different model than the one I replaced earlier this week and this problem occurred on both. Just to clarify.


----------



## Mezmer (Feb 25, 2016)

Seen a problem like this before:
Turned out it was the gas meter! 

Basically the gas meter used a phone line to send data to the gas company. That line got sort of crossed with the phone line for internet and therefore caused a lot of errors everytime it communicated.

Make sure you have nothing like this, and that you have absolutly noting connected to your phone line except for your router and see if that helps. 
If you do have any kind of phone line using device, change the microfilters.


Also check for EMI. Make sure your router is not sitting beside something with a motor, or any other kind of magnetism etc. The fact that it is every 60 mins should make it easier to rule this out. It could only be something which does something every 60 mins. 
Had a guy once who had his router on top of his printer, he turned them both on at the same time in the mornings and his router would sometimes sync up with very low speed - 64kb instead of 8Mb. He moved it and that fixed it.

Just suggestions of course, could be many things.


----------



## Mezmer (Feb 25, 2016)

Set yourself a static IP on your computer not the router, that might eliminate any DCHP related shinaggans.
You may need to add the IP to an allow list on the router


----------



## Mezmer (Feb 25, 2016)

Also wireless can possibly introduce problems not found with ethernet, find a wired solution if you want more reliability and consistent speeds.
I know its not ideal, but my router at home has a 20m cable under the carpet to phone line so it can be in the computer room and I connect everything via ethernet except my phone. And I cant tell you the joys of not using wireless. My router only gets 8Mb/s, and my computer gets the full 8, but on wireless I was getting 5 max


----------



## windowlicker (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks. That's interesting. I live in an apartment building so the gas meter would not be a problem. Only the phone line is hooked up to the modem.

The router has been sitting very close to my printer but it has been powered off through all of my trials. I will unplug completely when I test tonight with the new modem. 

I will set a static ip on computer tonight during the second round of trials. And add the ip to the list on router. Is there anyway that my PC could be causing the consistent drop which in turn affects all devices for those brief seconds? 

It would be such a pain in the neck to run a 50+ ft wire across my apartment to my room. It's frustrating because before upgrading the speed of the line I never had this problem. I get upwards of 45 mb/s through my extender and 10 mb/s wireless direct to router. I'll connect my laptop by wire to the router tonight and check for consistent drops. Thanks for the response!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you connecting all your wireless devices to the router at virtually the same time? And, hence, all the leases must be renewed at the same time? If so, regardless of whether you are able to change the lease interval, try connecting the devices one at a time with at least a minute between.


----------



## windowlicker (Feb 25, 2016)

TerryNet said:


> Are you connecting all your wireless devices to the router at virtually the same time? And, hence, all the leases must be renewed at the same time? If so, regardless of whether you are able to change the lease interval, try connecting the devices one at a time with at least a minute between.


No the PC might be connected and then at some time I power on the ps4 and they both drop every hour. I noticed the ps4 dropped about 10-15 seconds before the PC signal dropped the other night. I have an internet connection monitor running now on PC. What I will do tonight is determine whether they drop together regardless of connecting to Internet at different times.

- I would also add something I noticed last night but only tested once since it takes me an hour for each check and don't know if it holds any significance. I ran ipconfig /all. Noticed my lease time expires in 40 minutes. I then connected wirelessly to router, not extender. Now ipconfig said lease would expire in one hour from that point. All the while my ps4 had been connected during this time. One hour later, the ps4 and PC dropped approximately the same time. I only did this once. Not sure if that helps.

I will respond to any replies I can give info to otherwise I'll report back after running through all the previous suggestions. Thanks everybody.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

windowlicker said:


> I have an internet connection monitor running now on PC. What I will do tonight is determine whether they drop together regardless of connecting to Internet at different times.


I thought your devices were losing the wireless connection to the router, but now you seem to be saying that they actually only lose internet access? Or am I misunderstanding?



windowlicker said:


> Now ipconfig said lease would expire in one hour from that point. All the while my ps4 had been connected during this time. One hour later, the ps4 and PC dropped approximately the same time.


Realizing that this is only one data point, but it and your other results seem to indicate that

a) the PC's IP lease is not renewing properly (the Dhcp server tries to renew the lease at the half-way point if the device is connected). Assuming the PC was connected after half an hour this could be a PC firewall problem (firewall blocking the port used to renew the lease).

b) When the PC's lease terminates it asks for a new one and this somehow causes the problems with the other devices.


----------



## windowlicker (Feb 25, 2016)

TerryNet said:


> I thought your devices were losing the wireless connection to the router, but now you seem to be saying that they actually only lose internet access? Or am I misunderstanding?


Yea sorry, that is what I meant. I lose connection to my router every hour. I am setting up modem now and running through suggestions. I will check any firewall settings. Thanks!


----------



## windowlicker (Feb 25, 2016)

Okay reporting back. Appears to be working for the time being! Have yet to ensure a connection through the extender won't cause hourly drops.

What I did:
- I got home and ensured my router, wifi extender, and even the printer were powered off and unplugged. 
- Plugged in *new* *modem*, powered on and waited a few minutes.
- I connected router, powered on and waited a few mins.
- Connected a laptop via wire to router and setup modem and made sure internet was working. From that point I started InternetConnectivityMonitor.exe and it's been running ever since logging any drops.
- I then powered on my PC and connected direct wireless to router. Started ICM.exe. Ran ipconfig /all. 
_

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WNDA4100 N900 Wireless Dual Band USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-2B-8C-08-6E-84
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::809f:915d:fbab:993b%14(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.20(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 25, 2016 11:40:12 PM
* Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 26, 2016 12:40:12 AM*
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 178531212
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-4A-45-22-A4-2B-8C-08-6E-84
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
_
- After 10 minutes I powered on PS4 and connected wireless to router. Logged into Destiny to await for internet to fail and disconnect me. 
- Looked for DHCP settings or menu in router settings, but everything is so "user friendly" in the ISP interface. Could not find anything related to time or DHCP for that matter. 
- Researched setting up static IP addresses but decided not to do so until a "drop" occurred. 
- After 35 minutes, I ran ipconfig on both PC and Laptop. Remarkably the PC now showed a renewed lease time after 50% time which is what it should do if I remember correctly.

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 25, 2016 11:40:12 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : *Friday, February 26, 2016 1:10:12 AM*

- Ran ipconfig again after another 30 minutes. (12:45am). PS4 is still connected.

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 25, 2016 11:40:12 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : *Friday, February 26, 2016 1:40:11 AM*

- No disconnects have been recorded in ICM.exe on either the wired laptop or the wireless PC connections. The PS4 is still online without a disconnect after 1 hr and 35 minutes.

So everything seems to working fine for now. I'm gonna turn on the extender, connect the PC to that and run ICM.exe overnight to log any drops. I will post back here one last time if it all works.

*fingers crossed that it was just the modem?*


----------



## windowlicker (Feb 25, 2016)

Well the connection on the PC dropped after exactly one hour of being connected via the extender. The PS4 did not drop its connection at all during this time, it remained connected directly to router via wireless.

Wireless Extender: *Linksys RE6500*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : THUNDERDOME
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-2B-8C-08-6E-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WNDA4100 N900 Wireless Dual Band USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-2B-8C-08-6E-84
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::809f:915d:fbab:993b%14(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.20(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 25, 2016 11:40:12 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 26, 2016 1:40:11 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 178531212
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-4A-45-22-A4-2B-8C-08-6E-84
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 50-E5-49-CF-DA-46
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{32A77E74-3A86-4318-98F4-F089FF7724F8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{86528E1A-BE0F-4CC8-9CA2-A6BAD85C2577}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

What now?

Regards, 
Tor


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So, your latest results suggest that the problem somehow involves the extender.

The only thing (mostly a guess) that comes to mind is that an extender slows the connection (because of the receive and then broadcast reality) and maybe that relative slowness is causing the "renew" signal to be lost. However, I'm having trouble believing that, even if it is my own theory. If it were true I think that you'd be complaining about the extreme slowness of the network when connecting via the extender.

Does the extender have any kind of firewall or "security" that could be blocking some ports? Also doesn't seem reasonable since almost anybody using any extender probably wants to renew their IP lease.


----------



## windowlicker (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for your time Terry. I ran speed tests last night.

Wireless to router:
PC: 7mb/s or less.
Ps4(unreliable test): 1mb/s. However, I never dropped during the 3 hours I was doing this.

Wireless through extender:
PC: 42 mb/s

The lease renewed at the 50% time mark when connected to router. It did not on extender until briefly disconnecting at the 1 hour mark. 

Also I left a laptop connected via an Ethernet cable to the router overnight with ICM.exe running. No disconnections. I read in a reply on another thread here that it most likely is firewall related like you said. (Might have been yours actually ) It seems that whenever any device asks for the lease renewal the router doesn't grant it. Not sure if this a correct assumption or what exactly happens when the lease renews.

I browsed the extender settings for a bit last night but will check again when I return home this evening. I'll find a manual and read through it for any firewall settings.


----------

